# Oh boy, I'm writing a book!



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I would read it! I always love reading about other people's experiences with their horses


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

I would read it. Just start writing and soon you'll be trying to find ways to shorten it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

